# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  4 Foot Tall 3D Printed Android

## Brian_Krassenstein

Danny Choo, the creator and host of Japanese lifestyle site Culture Japan, is using 3D printing and rapid prototyping to develop a walking and talking android called the Smart Doll Plus that looks like a Japanese schoolgirl, based on his anime character Mirai Suenaga. The four-foot-tall robot will be connected to the internet, and be run by an AI that can network with your home security system. Already available in a smaller 60cm size, the new, robotic doll will stand an impressive 120cm tall and will include motors and internal memory. Find out more details on this android design in the full story: http://3dprint.com/56207/culture-japan-smart-doll-plus/


Below is a photo of Danny Choo with his smaller and larger smart dolls:

----------


## soofle616

I've seen enough hentai to know where this is going...

----------


## redroomdolls

The next step to robotic sex dolls

----------


## mikethebomber

YYYYYYyeah.  This is going to get weird.

----------

